# stop cat jumping on car?



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

im sure there would be a good market for this?
if dodo brought out red mist with cat repellent lol

bloody cat from next door keeps leaving foot prints on my car.
any way to stop it?

no stupid comments like kill the cat.
as the neighbours are all ready on there 2nd


----------



## andy-d (Sep 30, 2009)

give in now and put "cat mats" on the floor around the car for the cat to wipe its paws on.
short of a garage you wont stop a cat


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Water pistol and I say this as a cat owner and a cat lover, it stopped my little toad peeing on my fromt wheel


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

If you find something let us know they **** in my garden love to find some thing to ELIMINATE them


----------



## Rogc (Feb 28, 2011)

uruk hai said:


> Water pistol and I say this as a cat owner and a cat lover, it stopped my little toad peeing on my fromt wheel


How about a water cannon filled with chemical toilet blue :lol:


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

Cats dont like citrus so if you lay orange peel around your car it should stop jumping on it or use a citrus smelling spray of some sort (if it exsists lol) which wont affect your wax/sealants might work.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Why dont you buy cat off from any good diy store? put in any plants etc and will stop cats going near the area. It does would but you do need to replace it every couple of weeks.


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

I have just bought one of those ultrasonic cat repellant things as the next door but one cat keeps spraying the front of my car! It's my last resort I am afraid!!


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

Or do that ^ just dont hurt the little guy, iv got 4 cats and none of them go on my car apart from my mums toyota mr2 when the roof is down lol little beggers set of the alarm.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

We had this problem at our old house and tried all the old wives tales of orange peel etc (if they were true, we had a mutant LOL) nothing bothered it until luckily one day it slid off a wet porch roof into a water tub :thumb: Never seen anything move so fast and squeel so loud lol. thankfully it wasn't hurt but also never came back, so a winner all-round :thumb:


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

lol to that^ one of my cats is obsessed with water she sits in the sink waiting for the tap to drip a total wierdo. Yeah that cat sounds crazy my cats make the funniest faces when you go anywhere near them with oranges lol.


----------



## denzilpc (May 13, 2008)

12 bore works for me cats are a bloody pest!


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

oi none of that^


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

denzilpc said:


> 12 bore works for me cats are a bloody pest!


I would do time if someone did that to my pets.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

BB gun. And this is from a cat and dog owner. All of whom know not to misbehave.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Cut up a lemon and stick it in a stocking, then hang it from the bumper and perhaps put one on the windscreen... they won't come near it, the strong citrus burns their noses :thumb:


----------



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks for all the replys will give some of them a try


----------



## planktom (Jun 15, 2011)

>...just a week ago ! :devil:


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Cut up a lemon and stick it in a stocking, then hang it from the bumper and perhaps put one on the windscreen... they won't come near it, the strong citrus burns their noses :thumb:


............and when the next fad accessory to be seen with is a piece of lemon in a stocking dangling from your bumper, we know who to credit with the idea


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

If your car is on a drive way you can get a spray that us cat repellent and spray it round your drive way


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

badman1972 said:


> ............and when the next fad accessory to be seen with is a piece of lemon in a stocking dangling from your bumper, we know who to credit with the idea


 I can see it catching on! I used to have a set of these on my supercharged Pontiac Sunfire GT so I guess if you put two stockings together you could be making quite a statement


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> I can see it catching on! I used to have a set of these on my supercharged Pontiac Sunfire GT so I guess if you put two stockings together you could be making quite a statement


PMSL that's quality mate, you should add them to the product range :lol:


----------



## terraknorr (Feb 14, 2011)

denzilpc said:


> 12 bore works for me cats are a bloody pest!





ITHAQVA said:


> I would do time if someone did that to my pets.


That's the point mate....they're your pet's = your responsibility.... so if you leave them loose and they damage the paint on someone else's pride & joy then I can see where denzilpc is coming from.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

terraknorr said:


> That's the point mate....they're your pet's = your responsibility.... so if you leave them loose and they damage the paint on someone else's pride & joy then I can see where denzilpc is coming from.


Sorry mate, I'm with ITHAQVA on this (and I don't have cats now) they may be pets, but cats are not trainable like dogs and are not kept on leads, you feed them, then they go outside and return to nature, what they do next is nothing within your control, same as birds that get fed in gardens then go sh!t on your motor (it pisses you off, but it is nature).

If I saw someone taking a gun or otherwise to an innocent animal, I wouldn't be responsible for my actions either


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

This was my solution.
1 Make sure bonnet is well waxed/sealed
2 Carry a spray bottle set on fine mist containing de ionised water
3 Spray bonnet and admire nice fat juicy beads 
4 unless it's a really hot day or the cat loves a soggy bottom
BONNET IS NOW A CAT FREE ZONE:thumb:

If you don't use a sprayer and just pour from a bottle the water will just sheet off


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

Dogs sh*t on pathways and alot of owners don't clear it up, you stand in it and then jump in your car, happened the other day to someone I work with. Either way you can't win. That's life I'm afraid cats will be cats dogs the same, as for dog owners that don't puck it up well....enough said.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

If you make the surface really slick to touch the cat should just slide off (works best if your car has a sloping bonnet like mine), stopped my cats jumping on my car and leaving paw prints all over it very quickly, it was also quite fun to watch.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Simply really, Cooked chicken breast, rat poison inserted "here kitty kitty" munch munch then into the neighbours bin job done.

_P.s was a joke_


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Catch the damn thing and sprinkle pepper on it's ****. Sprinkle the same pepper around your car. Problem solved.


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

Laurie.J.M said:


> If you make the surface really slick to touch the cat should just slide off (works best if your car has a sloping bonnet like mine), stopped my cats jumping on my car and leaving paw prints all over it very quickly, it was also quite fun to watch.


There's a slight flaw in your plan lol, it's a cats natural instinct to put their claws out in these sort of situations.


----------



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## planktom (Jun 15, 2011)

aaaah its the 1BM !:thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

super_cds said:


> no stupid comments like kill the cat.
> as the neighbours are all ready on there 2nd





denzilpc said:


> 12 bore works for me cats are a bloody pest!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Super soaker works fine, it takes the cat a few soakings to get the message but it will get the message, failing that leave some food down for it, catch it and dunk it a bucket of cold water/water butt - a little caveat though is make sure you're wearing gauntlets of some sort.


----------



## sammatty (Jul 28, 2010)

anti-freeze and some bread?


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Martin_HDI said:


> ‪How To Get A Lazy Cat Off Your Car‬‏ - YouTube


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Z Benjamin Z said:


> Dogs sh*t on pathways and alot of owners don't clear it up, you stand in it and then jump in your car, happened the other day to someone I work with. Either way you can't win. That's life I'm afraid cats will be cats dogs the same, as for dog owners that don't puck it up well....enough said.


Yeah but thats illegal and the fine for it is £500. The fine for a cat coming into my garden, digging up my flowers and pi**ing anywhere it wants, crapping in the flowerbeds, is nothing.

My dog keeps them at bay


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

denzilpc said:


> 12 bore works for me cats are a bloody pest!


I find this sort of comment utterly reprehensible and completely irresponsible.

A 12 bore would damage the car! You should be using something more surgical. Like a .22 maybe.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

You should have a look on one of the chavvy lowered GTi turbo bling forums - they are always on about de-catting their cars, should have some top tips


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Hateful things, hate them with a passion! Pointless pets as they only go where they are fed no loyalty. Owners should be responsible for the damage they cause as they would be if their dog damaged something or someones property. 

Imo they should be kept in doors and taken out for walks like dogs!

Poxy things clawed through a £300 custom made out door car cover of mine a couple of years ago. :wall: :wall: But oh thats ok, its a cat. :devil::devil: 

I have a budgie and tortoises but I don't see them causing problems or damage to other peoples property so why should cats be allowed to?

I have used the "get off" spray which seems ok but washes away as soon as it rains. What I tried that really worked was the unltrasonic unit from B&Q. You could see the hateful things go to walk down my drive then as soon as they set the unit off they walked away. So I would definately recommend these.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Superspec said:


> You should have a look on one of the chavvy lowered GTi turbo bling forums - they are always on about de-catting their cars, should have some top tips


PMSL nice one mate, very funny :lol:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

cats also hate white pepper. 

put it on the ground around your car this stopped cats coming near our garden, and its much cheaper than the off the shelf cat repellents.

I've not tried the citrus thing but then i've had no need to. although it does sounds similar.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

super_cds said:


> im sure there would be a good market for this?
> if dodo brought out red mist with cat repellent lol
> 
> bloody cat from next door keeps leaving foot prints on my car.
> ...


it's not just footprints they normally leave behind... when they jump onto something the claws come out to grip. my sodding bonnet is full of scratches


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Chicane said:


> it's not just footprints they normally leave behind... when they jump onto something the claws come out to grip. my sodding bonnet is full of scratches


Super soaker although not when the cats on the car as that would result in far more scratches !


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Put a dog on your car.


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

I had this problem up until a few months ago, a cat was jumping from the fence onto the car, simple and not cruel solution was to jam a bit of bambo cane between each fence panel and the post then wrap string around linking them all together, the cat then can't get onto the fence, therefore can't jump from it to the car.

I like cats and dogs but think the law is very heavy on dogs yet cats can do whatever they want, a dog has to be on a lead and you get fined if it dumps on the path and you don't clean up (which you obviously should) but a cat can wander wherever it wants, could get into your house and dump on your pillow and you'd get find if you rubbed it's nose in it!


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

I have a cat who keeps spraying on my car and all over my garage the ultrasonic didn't work and I went out to the garage to the familiar smell of cat marking, it's just bought itself a one way ticket with some concrete slippers!


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I'd go with orange peel. Not tried it it yet, but we've spray some cat replant that stinks of garlic, there hasn't been any more cat **** in the garden. But it stank


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

i heard (this was years ago, mind) that if you feed them starfish it kills them


----------



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)

Chicane said:


> i heard (this was years ago, mind) that if you feed them starfish it kills them


They are poisonous to eat and cats like the taste of them... probably cheaper and easier getting a hold of anti-freeze though.

I'd go for scare tactics rather than try to kill a cat for standing on your car...


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

If somwe ANTIFREEZE did leak inside my own garage on my own property and an animal drank some and died can i be held accountable for this as the cat wasnt invited and was INSIDE private property at the time? Surely i can be as careless as i want inside my own property?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Paracetamol kills cats too. I would never condone cruelty/harming animals though.


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

I think paracetamol would constitute trying to kill a cat and would be an offence which would carry a custodial sentence and a hefty fine i should imagine. You couldnt be careless and leave kite kat mixed with ground up paracetamol in your garage by accident!


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I've sorted it out. Where I park on my drive there is a small wall that the cat jumps from onto my bonnet whilst crossing my drive. (I'm guessing it's easier to do than jump off the wall and walk under/around the car) So, I've moved my car and now park where my wife used to park and have no problems with cats walking across the bonnet. The slight downside is that the wife's car does have foot prints on it but I don't care as much about that one


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Sorry to hijack this thread but people saying not to kill cats or animals, does this count for all animals e.g. Mice rats etc as I bet most set out mice traps but where is the line drawn between what's ok to kill and what's not? The amount of animals killed for meat is endless so why's a cat bad I would say a cow or sheep is far worse!


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a cat next door,it has 5 other relatives living with it,i live in a cul de sac....and 5 more also live in the circle...11 cats in a small circle so im Peed off having to keep doors closed and my garage closed just to keep the effin cats away...one keeps settling in my garage doing its usual thing...if its in next time i go away for a week it will stay there until i get back....or i will give it a ride for halfanhour then let it go.....the owners all throw the cats out at night...WHY?
cats dont like our winter weather......if the owners dont give a toss why should i suffer.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

carlblakemore said:


> If somwe ANTIFREEZE did leak inside my own garage on my own property and an animal drank some and died can i be held accountable for this as the cat wasnt invited and was INSIDE private property at the time? Surely i can be as careless as i want inside my own property?


Cats are free to roam the land, so any 'private property' argument isn't valid.


----------



## BlackFerret (Sep 4, 2009)

actually the law is different for cats and dogs.

hit a dog in a car and you are obliged by law to stop and care for and inform the owner 

hit a cat and you dont have to stop 

strange but true, maybe if cats were more loyal it would change


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

How are cats not loyal? Mine come and go as they please, always come back and always sit on our lap when in the house, only ever come to me or swmbo when called outside.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I think there's some trolling going on bigmc...


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

G900GTI said:


> I managed to grab hold of the cat that was jumping/p***ing on my car  i thought i would teach it a lesson and took it into my back garden and p***ed all over it.
> That cat wont even step on my drive anymore :thumb:


I would dearly love to do the same and crap on the pigeon that targets my car with such accuracy! If only I could catch him ........


----------



## Martin C. (Jul 1, 2011)

fatdazza said:


> I would dearly love to do the same and crap on the pigeon that targets my car with such accuracy! If only I could catch him ........


Red Bull gives you wings!


----------

